# Cruise and Blast...



## MrRogers (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey Guys- Hopefully this is an ok question to ask but apologies in advance if not. I'm currently on 200mg cyp a week proscribed and sourced through an online clinic. I'd like to be able to blast from time to time- however- they're pretty tight with refill timelines. How do you guys get the extra test to blast? I'm NOT asking for a source- but if its UG just say that. Do some folks work with extra clinics?
Thanks guys


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2021)

Going through multiple clinics would be EXPENSIVE!!! I'm not sure, but I wonder if there's some type of electronic database, since testosterone is technically a controlled substance? 🤔🤔🤔

We find our own source for extras. Thank you for not asking for one either, if most are like myself, we won't risk our guy(s) on a stranger. Nothing personal.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 24, 2021)

I ask the local police in the gym if they have any extra juice they don't need.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 24, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> Hey Guys- Hopefully this is an ok question to ask but apologies in advance if not. I'm currently on 200mg cyp a week proscribed and sourced through an online clinic. I'd like to be able to blast from time to time- however- they're pretty tight with refill timelines. How do you guys get the extra test to blast? I'm NOT asking for a source- but if its UG just say that. Do some folks work with extra clinics?
> Thanks guys


Something to consider… I think a lot of us can get by on less than 200 for trt. Currently I’m trying 140mg per week just to see how I feel. Don’t tell your doc, but if you lower your dose you may be able to save up some that way.
Also, having a cool doc that will give you a little cushion is worth the search. They’re out there. Just tell them you’re paranoid about running out and not having some stored. With pandemics and lockdowns being a reality, a good doc will understand that concern.


----------



## eazy (Jul 24, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> Do some folks work with extra clinics


won't work. database and a controlled substance. the same as going from dr to dr trying to get more perc


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 24, 2021)

If you are a normal man and bring your testosterone up from 200 closer to 1,000 on 200mgs per week ... you can make very substantial progress in the gym over the 1st 12 to 24 months simply by increasing your protein and intensity / consistency in the gym ... I know thats not a sexy as a cycle and it sounds like work because it is ... but seriously make a 24 month commitment ...


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jul 24, 2021)

I've posted on this topic a few times. Cliff notes version.
1.Find a UGL.
2. Blast away 
3. Go back to trt.
4. About a month out from 
    regular bloodwork do your 
    Bloodwork. (Private MD)
5. 2 week prior to regular visit,
     Check where your levels 
      at then adjust accordingly.

Been doing this for years never a issue.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback guys. let me respond to each of you since you were generous with your time.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 25, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Something to consider… I think a lot of us can get by on less than 200 for trt. Currently I’m trying 140mg per week just to see how I feel. Don’t tell your doc, but if you lower your dose you may be able to save up some that way.
> Also, having a cool doc that will give you a little cushion is worth the search. They’re out there. Just tell them you’re paranoid about running out and not having some stored. With pandemics and lockdowns being a reality, a good doc will understand that concern.



Thanks Jon. Its been a serious PIA to finally get some cyp- about an 8mo process. My primary would only start me on gel which sucked. He was fine with my levels staying just below 400. The gel was 600$ mo and took forever to get down to 200$. I don't think he scripts much trt but he was trying. 

I'm now working with a clinic and they're tight. They wont process a refill until you're a week from the script date.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 25, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> If you are a normal man and bring your testosterone up from 200 closer to 1,000 on 200mgs per week ... you can make very substantial progress in the gym over the 1st 12 to 24 months simply by increasing your protein and intensity / consistency in the gym ... I know thats not a sexy as a cycle and it sounds like work because it is ... but seriously make a 24 month commitment ...



So this is what I've been doing. I hired an IFBB pro to structure my workouts- diet- and supps and its gone very well. I'm going to go it alone when the contract is up in August- but I do feel like training and nutrition are on point. 

My eagerness to cycle is different than it was 20 yrs ago. I'm almost 42 at the moment. I know some of you guys look insane into your 50's and even 60's for a few guys i've seen on here. That being said- my work involves helping folks who've suffered trauma in one way or another. No one knows how long were here for- I think its ok to eat dessert first once in a while.

Your point is well taken though Transcend. For the time being- I'm doing trt and focusing on training and eating. A year is probably the earliest I'd be blasting. Thanks


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 25, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> I've posted on this topic a few times. Cliff notes version.
> 1.Find a UGL.
> 2. Blast away
> 3. Go back to trt.
> ...



Sage advice Pooh- Thank you. In PA we have these storefronts called "Any Lab Test NOW!" lol The waiting rooms are filled with crackheads getting a test in before court- but they do run your labs for 110$. Thanks


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Going through multiple clinics would be EXPENSIVE!!! I'm not sure, but I wonder if there's some type of electronic database, since testosterone is technically a controlled substance? 🤔🤔🤔
> 
> We find our own source for extras. Thank you for not asking for one either, if most are like myself, we won't risk our guy(s) on a stranger. Nothing personal.



Nothing personal at all brother. I wouldn't have sourced me back during my heyday haha

Seems like the scene has changed a lot. In the early 2000's I had a half-dozen options and could practically price shop. I see some of these guys moving stuff so openly on gd "private" FB pages. Some appear to be legit but thats way to much exposure for me. The tough thing is that I read a lot on here but don't have a lot to contribute- so I kind of remain unseen. Hopefully that'll change soon as I'm absorbing as much as I can. Thanks again. Peter


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 25, 2021)

I have been around long enough that when I want to blast, I know where to go to get what I need.

With that said, "Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood."


----------

